# Looking for Dave Faulkner



## Bartman (Dec 30, 2006)

Anybody know of the wherabouts of Dave I first sailed with him on the upwey grange ( Houlder Brothers ) 1978 we joined together in Hamburg and signed off together in Dubai I think he was from West Brom area

Cheers

Chalky


----------

